# Ultimate Erection Guide



## Deleted member 12827 (Mar 23, 2021)

Read every word.


----------



## onnysk (Mar 23, 2021)

one word: nofap

no need to hurt my brain reading this


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 23, 2021)

Good thread. I'm quitting porn now.


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Mar 23, 2021)

mf does surface web research and people call him high iq 

jfl


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Mar 23, 2021)

Based thread👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## tincelw (Mar 23, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> mf does surface web research and people call him high iq
> 
> jfl


cuck mindset. 
I spent some time compiling info that helped me and simplified it with the only intention to help other users. do you really expect me to spend hours writing my own thesis instead of just copying and compiling information already written just so i could be high iq?


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Mar 23, 2021)

tincelw said:


> cuck mindset.
> I spent some time compiling info that helped me and simplified it with the only intention to help other users. do you really expect me to spend hours writing my own thesis instead of just copying and compiling information already written just so i could be high iq?



so u confirm that all u do is copy and paste surface web common knowledge and then just Bold, big font and add pics?

yeah "high iq" 

seems like u are farming for reps other than really helping anyone. u are a poor mans @Golden Glass


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 23, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Long thread warning.
> 
> ED is one of the most brutal and misunderstood things. In most cases doctors will perscribe viagra which is nitric oxide boosting. While this is enough to cause erections in most people it doesnt fix the underlying cause, it just promotes so much blood flow that you can get it up despite that. In this guide we will learn how to correct all underlying problems + use enhancements to get the hardest erection possible.
> 
> ...


JFL if you need an essay guide to get a fucking boner


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> JFL if you need an essay guide to get a fucking boner


@SendMePicsToRate @pizza @Senhor Cabrito @Pubertymaxxingcel @itisogre @ItisOver @16tyo @BUY$DRUGS 
hope yall dont need it


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 23, 2021)

autistic replies ITT is why quality posters just disappear. You want OP to go out and do his own research every time? Obviously everything is available on the internet, just lmfao


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> @SendMePicsToRate @pizza @Senhor Cabrito @Pubertymaxxingcel @itisogre @ItisOver @16tyo @BUY$DRUGS
> hope yall dont need it


Why the fuck was I thinking about this as I got ated


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Mar 23, 2021)

High quality thread


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Why the fuck was I thinking about this as I got ated


u need viagra


----------



## tincelw (Mar 23, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> so u confirm that all u do is copy and paste surface web common knowledge and then just Bold, big font and add pics?
> 
> yeah "high iq"
> 
> seems like u are farming for reps other than really helping anyone. u are a poor mans @Golden Glass


"surface web common knowledge" should I do my own expirements and hypothesis to make it worth your attention? 
All i do is search information for myself, and then share the things which helped me. If someone who needs this thread finds it and benifits from it just like i did they wont care who wrote it.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> u need viagra


No, I was thinking if it was possible to increase the amount of random erections I got through out the day you dicklet


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> No, I was thinking if it was possible to increase the amount of random erections I got through out the day you dicklet


i get around 5-10 random raging erections that almost tear my pants apart everyday.
Over if u are not like me, bulgemaxxing is real


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> i get around 5-10 random raging erections that almost tear my pants apart everyday.
> Over if u are not like me, bulgemaxxing is real


Erections are literally invisible through pants for me walking around but sat down you can tell despite definitely being on the larger side


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Mar 23, 2021)

just wear bulge frauding underwear


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Erections are literally invisible through pants for me walking around but sat down you can tell despite definitely being on the larger side


thats cause your erections are weak as hell, if your dick doesnt immediately rise to 100° when unzipping, inject T.


----------



## tincelw (Mar 23, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> autistic replies ITT is why quality posters just disappear. You want OP to go out and do his own research every time? Obviously everything is available on the internet, just lmfao


so true bro JFL. forgot that this site is full of narcy teens and guys who want to criticize anything they get the chance too.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> thats cause your erections are weak as hell, if your dick doesnt immediately rise to 100° when unzipping, inject T.


Fucking idiot they aren’t weak just people chat shit about bulges


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2021)

> review of the literature finds a number of studies that have correlated pornography use with arousal, attraction, and sexual performance problems [27,31,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43], including difficulty orgasming, diminished libido or erectile function [27,30,31,35,43,44], negative effects on partnered sex [37], decreased enjoyment of sexual intimacy [37,41,45], less sexual and relationship satisfaction [38,39,40,43,44,45,46,47],a preference for using Internet pornography to achieve and maintain arousal over having sex with a partner [42], and greater brain activation in response to pornography in those reporting less desire for sex with partners [48].



So fucking true man, porn fucked me up, everytime i need to watch a more hardcore shit to get hard. Nofap 1 week and noporn helps. Getting better over time but suifuel if it takes up to 8 months...


Plus you forgot that with training your PC muscles and others in that area you can slow down the blood outflow and therefore improve the erection. 

Either via kegel or electro stimulation ( 50€)

Im doing kegels and it works


----------



## tincelw (Mar 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> So fucking true man, porn fucked me up, everytime i need to watch a more hardcore shit to get hard. Nofap 1 week and noporn helps. Getting better over time but suifuel if it takes up to 8 months...


very true. I think its all addictive behaviours which have this effect, not just porn tbh. Im going to take 1 month no porn and no looksmax / social media and see how it goes. Last post here for a while, and Ill update in a month


----------



## Deleted member 7806 (Mar 23, 2021)

Best of the Best congrats


----------



## .👽. (Mar 23, 2021)

tincelw said:


> very true. I think its all addictive behaviours which have this effect, not just porn tbh. Im going to take 1 month no porn and no looksmax / social media and see how it goes. Last post here for a while, and Ill update in a month


No social media is hard af. I couldnt do more than 1 day. Gl with that. But it felt good tbh.

Btw i think its cope taking so many supps, the solution is noporn forever, nofap for a week or 2, boosting your T levels and most importantly get IRL contact with women so your brain gets used to real women instead of pixels.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 23, 2021)

tincelw said:


> very true. I think its all addictive behaviours which have this effect, not just porn tbh. Im going to take 1 month no porn and no looksmax / social media and see how it goes. Last post here for a while, and Ill update in a month


An issue with porn is as you said in the OP that you develop wants and needs that you won't get fulfilled. While if you don't watch porn, your animalistic desires take over and you want what you actually have infront of you (girlfriend, fuckbuddy, whatever)


----------



## Ada Mustang (Mar 23, 2021)

*Medium IQ thread*, i'm strongly against the usage of viagra and any stanol in general as you're compromising health for a erection

- Also why not just get rid of PUFA instead of supplementing aspirin? Aspirin is also a double egde sword and i don't see why would you take it​​​- These adaptogens works by triggering immune system and then getting a feedback from your body, they should be taken at considerable dosages or you're going to kill yourself. One example being is if you give fenugreek to a pregnant mother, she will likely have miscarriages due to oxalates and trypstin inhibitor from the plant​
- Alteration of neurotransmiters levels such as norepinephrine and dopamine is done in the gut to an extend, cortisol rush from noradrenaline is nothing to fearmonger people about - Dopamine is made in the gut (50％ od your total dopamine production) and then it gets converted to noradrenaline via the dopamine beta-hydroxilase enzyme...​






... And what is interesting is that only 5-10％ world's populations have ideal microbiome, and that all CEO's and people in business generally have high cortisol which is normal for their environment, they have exciting routines, they are go-getters, their lives are on the edge of cliff metaphorically speaking... I want to emphasize that it's normal for them to have higher cortisol (Not significantly higher) but then, you have adaptogen which can reduce cortisol in humans so compromising your norepinephrine is a bad idea, you're better off by taking adaptogen from an input/output standpoint

On a side note all CEO's have significantly reduced serotonin levels, but i'm not gonna go off-topic i just want to say that what you deem to be ideal might not actually be it.


- Although you did a great job explaining, some of the things from the thread may be absurdly dangerous to try such as injecting histamine to yourself, it can cause histamine intolerance and it's symptoms are manifested such as adrenal fatigue asthma and shit..​

If i was you OP, i would rather correct the lifestyle factors that are known to be harmful to us (Even a slight crumb of plastic is enough to mess up your whole endocrine system), so by that i mean fixing the diet, general lifestyle, eating more nutritous foods produced by your local farmers... etc, maybe you can do some additional things to enchance even your health even more (which everyone is doing nowadays), by that i mean excercising, doing red light therapy, drinking molecular hydrogen bond, maybe getting a massage... while these things sounds obscure, if they are done frequently since the early beggining, they can prevent many of the diseases happening in the first place, you can actually live a legit life while not caring about ED that way you get what i'm saying. I would also hop on Nolva and not worry about ED later in life, cause Nolvadex is used for HPTA axis restoration, and it's actually useful to elderly people which is logical to take later in life when you get ED


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> @SendMePicsToRate @pizza @Senhor Cabrito @Pubertymaxxingcel @itisogre @ItisOver @16tyo @BUY$DRUGS
> hope yall dont need it


ofc not


----------



## tincelw (Mar 23, 2021)

Chintuck22 said:


> - Also why not just get rid of PUFA instead of supplementing aspirin? Aspirin is also a double egde sword and i don't see why would you take it





tincelw said:


> Improve this with Aspirin, which is a very potent COX inhibitor has been tested for ED, and PUFA depletion


reason i included aspirin is for this

Antiplatelet (aspirin) therapy as a new option in the treatment of vasculogenic erectile dysfunction: a prospective randomized double-blind placebo... - PubMed - NCBI
Efficacy and safety of combination of tadalafil and aspirin versus tadalafil or aspirin alone in patients with vascular erectile dysfunction: a com... - PubMed - NCBI

"...RESULTS: The changes in IIEF-EF scores after treatment were 7.2 ± 4.4, 7.3 ± 4.3, 7.5 ± 4.4, and 2.0 ± 4.6 for group 1 (p < 0.0001), group 2 (p < 0.0001), group 3 (p < 0.0001), and group 4 (p = 0.0204), respectively. The change in SEP-2 ratios after treatment were 36.6%, 36.9%, 41.7%, and 9.4% for group 1 (p < 0.0001), group 2 (p < 0.0001), group 3 (p < 0.0001), and group 4 (p = 0.2925), respectively. The change in SEP-3 ratios after treatment was 46.6%, 49.2%, 53.7%, and 12.5% for group 1 (p < 0.0001), group 2 (p < 0.0001), group 3 (p < 0.0001), and group 4 (p = 0.1456), respectively. *In group 2 [tadalafil], both the number of patients who reported side effects* (p < 0.0001) *and stopped using the drug due to side effects* (p < 0.05) *were significantly higher than the control and others groups*. CONCLUSIONS: *Successful results were obtained by tadalafil and aspirin monotherapy* and tadalafil + aspirin combination therapy in patients with VED. However, the least side effect was observed in the tadalafil + aspirin group. *Aspirin can be used alone in the treatment of patients with VED, or combined with tadalafil to reduce side effects and increase success*."



Chintuck22 said:


> On a side note all CEO's have significantly reduced serotonin levels, but i'm not gonna go off-topic i just want to say that what you deem to be ideal might not actually be it.





tincelw said:


> Serotonin can inhibit erections by:


agreed with this point, and the post discusses how to counter seratonin 



Chintuck22 said:


> - Although you did a great job explaining, some of the things from the thread may be absurdly dangerous to try such as injecting histamine to yourself, it can cause histamine intolerance and it's symptoms are manifested such as adrenal fatigue asthma and shit..


I didnt suggest injecting histamine. The study i included just shows the importance of histamine by showing simply injecting it gave most people full boners. The suggestion was Kutaja bark extract.



Chintuck22 said:


> If i was you OP, i would rather correct the lifestyle factors that are known to be harmful to us





tincelw said:


> Before you go take any supplements or ED drugs fix this. It will drastically improve your life and erections. I suggest to take a blood test and see if everything is in order. Live a healthy lifestyle and minimize stress, change your diet to reduce inflammation. Read this post and see which areas you feel are lacking and improve those.



anyways thanks for the valid critisicm  I think we both agree on what you said, maybe i didnt make it clear in my post


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 23, 2021)

just do a few days nofap it fixed mine


----------



## pizza (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> @SendMePicsToRate @pizza @Senhor Cabrito @Pubertymaxxingcel @itisogre @ItisOver @16tyo @BUY$DRUGS
> hope yall dont need it


all i need is sunbathe my dick


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Mar 23, 2021)

onnysk said:


> one word: nofap
> 
> no need to hurt my brain reading this


deadass. 

1 week into NoFap. I had booming erections.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Mar 23, 2021)

Good thread. 

Supps are cope. Stop watching porn and beating your dick.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Mar 23, 2021)

too much caffiene is also bad OP.

Double scooping preworkout makes me feel like I don't a pp.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Mar 23, 2021)

Sweet erection bro


----------



## hairyballscel (Mar 23, 2021)

great thread

bookmarked


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2021)

epitome of looksmax right here


----------



## randomuser2407 (Mar 23, 2021)

You don't need all this to be able to have an erection.

All you need is to think about sex more often and to jerk off more often but without reaching orgasm (not edging but jerking off without trying to orgasm). To do that, you need to be in a relaxed low stress state, and then you'll have erections often because you'll be obsessed with sex.

I find that whenever I am obsessed with anything that isn't sex, I can't get erections.


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 23, 2021)

How to tell if you high prolactin ?


----------



## pizza (Mar 23, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> How to tell if you high prolactin ?


gyneco(maybe)


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Mar 23, 2021)

cutecel99 said:


> @SendMePicsToRate @pizza @Senhor Cabrito @Pubertymaxxingcel @itisogre @ItisOver @16tyo @BUY$DRUGS
> hope yall dont need it


the guide is legit


----------



## Deleted member 12165 (Mar 23, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> the guide is legit


but i hope u dont need it. right...?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Mar 24, 2021)

@tincelw Your thoughts on L-Citrulline/Citrulline Malate?


----------



## Cali Yuga (Mar 24, 2021)

quitting porn and jerkin off less (if at all) is 1000x as effective as any other intervention on this list ime

that and healthy low inflammatory diet


----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Mar 24, 2021)

No porn + no fap AKA NO LUST WHICH IS SIN: good erections
Day 3 no fap + no porn i woke up with giga boner


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Mar 24, 2021)

No mention of blood pressure 
No mention of cardio. 
No mention of traction devices. 

How is this an erection guide? I agree with the porn and supplements but thats not nearly all that goes into it.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Mar 24, 2021)

great, read most of it


----------



## Deleted member 11370 (Mar 25, 2021)

good thread


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 26, 2021)

That’s tough


----------



## copeistani (Mar 27, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> mf does surface web research and people call him high iq
> 
> jfl


Do I smell....cope? Ego hurt?​


----------



## Arvenas (Apr 7, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> so u confirm that all u do is copy and paste surface web common knowledge and then just Bold, big font and add pics?
> 
> yeah "high iq"
> 
> seems like u are farming for reps other than really helping anyone. u are a poor mans @Golden Glass


It has always been like this with both .net and .me so why complain now. Very few people who posted here had some actual lower level understanding of stuff, but copy pasted or not, something is always better than nothing and he obv put effort into the thread and ironically he probably understands and knows more than the majority of "doctors" who don't even realise low test is an issue.lol.


----------



## Soalian (Apr 7, 2021)

Arvenas said:


> It has always been like this with both .net and .me so why complain now. Very few people who posted here had some actual lower level understanding of stuff, but copy pasted or not, something is always better than nothing and he obv put effort into the thread and ironically he probably understands and knows more than the majority of "doctors" who don't even realise low test is an issue.lol.


Just put info you deem valuable, into the hands of the lazy users. That's it. They won't go out fishing for it by themselves.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 10, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Long thread warning.
> 
> ED is one of the most brutal and misunderstood things. In most cases doctors will perscribe viagra which is nitric oxide boosting. While this is enough to cause erections in most people it doesnt fix the underlying cause, it just promotes so much blood flow that you can get it up despite that. In this guide we will learn how to correct all underlying problems + use enhancements to get the hardest erection possible.
> 
> ...


Good thread thanks op


----------



## lasthope (May 10, 2021)

Need guide for premature ejaculation


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 10, 2021)

I might be suffering from high noradrenaline levels.
DO you think supplementing with griffonia (5-HTP) to increase serotonine might help ?
I'm currently supplementing with arginine for exercise, maybe it could prevent NO synthesis inhibition due to the use of 5-HTP
Awesome thread btw


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (May 10, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Need guide for premature ejaculation


indeed


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (May 10, 2021)

not being able to get it up is superior ngl, 1 step closer to being asexual


----------



## RoundHouse (May 10, 2021)

Proex said:


> not being able to get it up is superior ngl, 1 step closer to being asexual


----------



## BearBoy (Aug 1, 2021)

While on nofap can I still listen to music? smoke?


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## Amexmaxx (Nov 6, 2021)

Just buy sildenafil (viagra) for erection and lidocaine spray/wipes for premature ejac. Easy fix if you dont have time or patience to fix your brain.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 6, 2021)

what do you think about using artificial visual stimuli (not necessarily porn) to jerk off every once in a while? like once or twice a month?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Nov 7, 2021)

tincelw said:


> Long thread warning.
> 
> ED is one of the most brutal and misunderstood things. In most cases doctors will perscribe viagra which is nitric oxide boosting. While this is enough to cause erections in most people it doesnt fix the underlying cause, it just promotes so much blood flow that you can get it up despite that. In this guide we will learn how to correct all underlying problems + use enhancements to get the hardest erection possible.
> 
> ...


man , all of this typing just cause u cant get erect??


----------



## Aegg (Feb 12, 2022)

Thanks for sharing this high iq post


----------



## leloucheREBORN (Feb 12, 2022)

Guys cialis vs viagra ? Not only sex also for training etc.
Gonna get some In bulk (will last years) so I want to take the right thing


----------



## Easymoney100 (Feb 13, 2022)

leloucheREBORN said:


> Guys cialis vs viagra ? Not only sex also for training etc.
> Gonna get some In bulk (will last years) so I want to take the right thing


Cialis (generic name is tadalafil) is superior in most cases. Fewer side effects and it stays in your system longer so you can take it every day (at say 5mg once a day) and you'll always have the benefits.


----------



## handsomeCad (Feb 13, 2022)

TUDCA man, TUDCA


----------



## Deleted member 17174 (Feb 13, 2022)

Over if you need another man to tell you how to get an erection


----------



## jclunie (Sep 23, 2022)

> the third is to pinch the outflow vein closed so that the blood remains in the penis


Wait, where the hell did you got this from? never heard of that, tried to google it but nothing showed up


----------



## narsaint (Oct 20, 2022)

ALCAR does the same effect than yohimbine for those effects affecting adrenaline receptor

I suggest you check r/AngionMethod, the method is conceived to cure ED and promotes angiogenesis (new veins & capillar in the penis = better bloodflow)


----------



## Usum (Oct 26, 2022)

pizza said:


> all i need is sunbathe my dick


Actually, swimming in the SEA has huge impact... so the sun.
These supplements are not needed unless you eat shit.
I know 3 better ways than the whole topic but won't say a word about them.


----------



## lilrope (Oct 30, 2022)

tincelw said:


> Long thread warning.
> 
> ED is one of the most brutal and misunderstood things. In most cases doctors will perscribe viagra which is nitric oxide boosting. While this is enough to cause erections in most people it doesnt fix the underlying cause, it just promotes so much blood flow that you can get it up despite that. In this guide we will learn how to correct all underlying problems + use enhancements to get the hardest erection possible.
> 
> ...


This is useless if you're an ugly male


----------

